# need help again



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

:zombie: need help i got wav files with sound on it need a link to convert them into mp3


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can convert a WAV file to an mp3 using iTunes. Do a Google search and you'll find directions for doing this.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you can do it through Audacity too.


----------



## bjpc2716 (Apr 20, 2014)

thank you both kindly all sound files are done in mp3 horay


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're welcome. You can also convert a midi file to an mp3 with iTunes. I was thrilled when I found out how to do that.


----------

